

Detecting diabetic retinopathy in eye images - billconan
http://jeffreydf.github.io/diabetic-retinopathy-detection/

======
davidw
Cool and interesting. The company I worked for in Italy makes machines that
take those retinal images - but probably not the ones shown in this article,
if I'm judging correctly. [http://centervue.com/](http://centervue.com/) \-
great company in a difficult place to do business!

~~~
eyeguy
Centervue is making some really amazing cameras, the Eidon and the new Compass
are by far the easiest fundus cameras to use on the market and give great
images. Matching this process with Centervue's cameras would be useful and
help eliminate a lot of the artifacts you have to deal with. ( It looks like
most of these images were taken with Zeiss, probably the FF450 and the
Visucam, and Topcon TRC 50 series cameras. You can tell by the masking markers
on the images)

My company (unifiedimaging.com), does cloud based image management for
ophthalmology (we also upgrade old fundus cameras). We are actually working on
a diabetic screening program with a few local clinics and have been playing
around with the idea of using an automated grading system. We currently have
over 100,000 images and the number is growing every day. The images are all
stored separately from the PHI, so we'd love to help contribute to training
sets if anyone is interested.

~~~
davidw
> Eidon and the new Compass

Cool - I worked on those!

If you'd ever like to talk with anyone at Centervue, I'd be happy to put you
in touch - info is in my profile.

~~~
eyeguy
Thanks, I just sent you an email. We've actually worked with Centervue a
little bit, but it's always great meeting someone else in the industry!

------
chatman
This is for a kaggle contest, [https://www.kaggle.com/c/diabetic-retinopathy-
detection](https://www.kaggle.com/c/diabetic-retinopathy-detection)

------
kevinbowman
Interestingly, in my firefox, the CSS style "font-weight: 100" makes the text
virtually blend into the background and quite unreadable.

~~~
jeffreydf
Only one person reported that to me. I didn't have the problem on my Firefox
but, nevertheless, I changed it now. Just to be sure. Thanks for saying
because otherwise I might have never noticed!

~~~
kevinbowman
You're welcome, and thanks for making the change. I use Firefox Nightly, so it
may be that it was a problem waiting for an up'n'coming Firefox release before
it got more widely noticed.

